# Schedule and working advice needed!



## chaunieg (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi All
Just wondering if you can give me some advice. I have two puppies - Marco 13months and Polo 8months. They are fabulous and love each other dearly. However they are destroying my garden. They are at home from 8am till 4pm 5 days a week by themselves. We have a small backyard that has a deck and tiny garden and rock space. THey have dug and eaten most of the plants - even though we fenced most of the garden up - Marco is a talented jumper!
Just wondering where everyone else places their dogs - I unfortunately can't help my work hours and we don't have doggie day care or walkers available in our area.
SO my many questions...
1) Where do you keep your dogs when you go out?
2) How long and often do you walk them for?
3) How much time do you spend training your dog?
4) When can I take down the puppy fencing inside the house?

At the moment they are in destroyer mode so I get that the fences all need to stay up for a while yet. They are well loved and fussed over the second my family arrives home.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I am not qualified to offer advice because I am truly a donut head, however training takes time and your boys are young! Be patient. I have noticed that when my two eat outside vegetation their poop is green and I don't like to see that. I will take down fencing inside my house as soon as the dogs become trustworthy with potty training.


----------

